# 2014 Yardhaunt



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice display!
Love your lighting too


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like what you did with the webbing.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice display! Your lighting looks great and I like your webbing too!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

fantastic display. it's surprising the impact you can get from just a small set up. The lighting is always a great idea and is often overlooked. love yours. Hope you had a great night.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

What everyone else has said - your lighting is fabulous. You've done a great job here!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Great lighting and it all looks cohesive.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

So Spooky! Great job!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

What looks like to be a little girl in the pics is the best part to me. Brings the creep level way up. Good job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great show!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great use of color and Spooky atsmophere, Sweet!


----------

